# Install LR Classic CC and keep LR6



## Jean-Claude (Nov 3, 2017)

Operating System:Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 6.10 [ 1111918 ]

I just subscribed to Creative Cloud and I would like to install Lightroom Classic CC but I want to keep my standalone LR version, at least for a while.  In the Creative Cloud window (see screen capture), the blue install button next to LR Classic says "*Mettre à jour*" which is *update* in english.  But I haven't yet installed LR Classic so I'm a bit confused.  If I click this button, will my standalone LR version be erased and replaced by LR Classic?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 3, 2017)

You can opt out of uninstalling older versions when you install Lightroom Classic but LR6 will become LRCC2015.x because you now have a subscription.  You can't have a perpetual license and a subscription license on the same machine with the same Adobe ID.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 3, 2017)

Don't update LR6. You won't get LR6.13 - It will turn into LR CC 2015.13 which is subscription based and if you stop subscribing you lose the Develop module. Happened to me and I can reverse it but not have done it yet. CS6 or earlier is not effected. There are no updates. You just installed PS CC if you want it.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Nov 4, 2017)

OK, I deactivated LR6 on my iMac and installed it on my MacBook Pro.  During installation, I was not asked to input my licence key and LRCC 2015 was installed instead of LR6.  What is going on?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 4, 2017)

Jean-Claude said:


> OK, I deactivated LR6 on my iMac and installed it on my MacBook Pro.  During installation, I was not asked to input my licence key and LRCC 2015 was installed instead of LR6.  What is going on?



Were you logged into CC on the MacBook Pro? If you are logged into CC on a computer, you cannot install Lr6. It will become LrCC2015.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Nov 4, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Were you logged into CC on the MacBook Pro? If you are logged into CC on a computer, you cannot install Lr6. It will become LrCC2015.


I don't have CC on my MacBook Pro, but at the beginning of installation, I was asked to log in with my Adobe ID, which I did.  

Here is what I want to do:  I have two iMacs and one MacBook Pro.  I want LRCC on the iMacs and LR6 on the MacBook.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 4, 2017)

Jean-Claude said:


> I don't have CC on my MacBook Pro, but at the beginning of installation, I was asked to log in with my Adobe ID, which I did.



Your AdobeID is linked to that subscription. Create a different AdobeID based on another email address and use that for Lightroom 6.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Nov 4, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Your AdobeID is linked to that subscription. Create a different AdobeID based on another email address and use that for Lightroom 6.


That worked. I successfully installed LR6 with a different Adobe ID.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## frozenframe (Nov 4, 2017)

If someone just wants to run the trial of CC or Classic, would installing the trial still convert the perpetual to CC2015?


----------



## Jean-Claude (Nov 4, 2017)

frozenframe said:


> If someone just wants to run the trial of CC or Classic, would installing the trial still convert the perpetual to CC2015?


From what I've learned through my research for this problem, I think so.  I would suggest creating a new Adobe ID for the CC trial.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 4, 2017)

Ron I'm pretty sure LRCC will morph LR6 but I don't think Classic will. I'd check with Adobe.


----------



## frozenframe (Nov 4, 2017)

Zenon said:


> Ron I'm pretty sure LRCC will morph LR6 but I don't think Classic will. I'd check with Adobe.


ok thank you.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 4, 2017)

Zenon said:


> Ron I'm pretty sure LRCC will morph LR6 but I don't think Classic will. I'd check with Adobe.



I would think that both do, because both require a (temporary) subscription, and Lr6 can't be installed on a computer that has an active CC subscription.


----------

